# handguns



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

m&p shield 9mm, or xds 9mm?


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Shield would be my preference but it boils down to what feels good in your hands!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ruger lc9 with lazermax ....on sale for 369.00.....I just like Ruger's sorry 
don't know anything about the ones mentioned


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I love my shield & it's surprisingly accurate at reasonable range. It could use ambidextrous magazine release & safety, but as a righty, works fine for me. $350 also vs the XDS


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

After owning both and selling both I'd say they were pretty much equals for feel and accuracy but that's as far as it went. The Springer is much better built in the frame rails and will outlast the Shield in the long run. Both were too small and only 3 of my 4 fingers could grasp the grip. 
Both guns need trigger work and now both can be taken to a smooth 3 lbs. instead of 6. I'd say if those are the 2 your interested in wait for a good price and get the XDS for around $350. Also make sure your buying new stock on both that have had the recall done on both guns. Both had a safety recall.

Pops


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Popspastime said:


> After owning both and selling both I'd say they were pretty much equals for feel and accuracy but that's as far as it went. The Springer is much better built in the frame rails and will outlast the Shield in the long run. Both were too small and only 3 of my 4 fingers could grasp the grip.
> Both guns need trigger work and now both can be taken to a smooth 3 lbs. instead of 6. I'd say if those are the 2 your interested in wait for a good price and get the XDS for around $350. Also make sure your buying new stock on both that have had the recall done on both guns. Both had a safety recall.
> 
> Pops


I agree with Pop. Also, the XDS will probably come with more goodies in the box then the Shield. Springfield has lured many customers their way by including a second clip, holster, nicer box, etc. over their competitors in similar price ranges.

However, in the end it comes down to what you like and how it feels and shoots for you. Buy ammo and rent both at the range, that's your best bet IMo.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

CZ. very accurate, very reliable. check 'em out.

http://cz-usa.com/product-category/handguns/


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Just get a Glock 17, 19 or 26. Very utilitarian, ugly, but they WORK. You can throw them down stairs, in water, in mud, in snow, in sand, don't clean em for years and just plain abuse them; and they will always, ALWAYS put lead on your target time after time, very consistent. If you go Glock, get a Gen3, the newer Gen4 models have some bugs that have yet to be worked out.

When in doubt, pull your Glock out!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Neither the Shield or XDS failed to fire after some 700+ factory loaded rounds thru them. 
How do we go from this or this to that and the other? Never could quit figure out some of these threads. There's at least 50 other manufactures he can go with but he's thinking of only two..

Pops


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

My kel tec 9mm shoots quite good,feeds rounds flawlessly and puts rds where I aim them.I bought it used,stripped it,cleaned it,"helped" it and have a gun I fully trust w/me and my family's life.You read up,make a decision,sometimes put a little polish on a turd and go on your way.What ever feels good to you,get it,practice w/it,know it inside and out and be happy.Some guys hate the s+w,some hate the xds.It only really matters what you like and feel comfortable with.I'm not trusting my life w/answers of a "ford/Chevy debate(which Chevy wins,by the way).I'm gonna research the guns,look at them,handle them,shoot them and get what I choose.You should too.Toss this thread and go shopping.You'll come home w/YOUR best gun.Not mine,not Tom,dick or Harry's.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Find a range that rents guns and shoot them. I have never shot the xds but it does feel good in the hand. Good luck.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

My father just bought the new XDS with the 4" barrel and had all kinds of problems at the range with it. He took it home and took it apart and cleaned and oiled it. Hopefully, it performs much better next time out. I like Ruger.... noting fancy but they perform!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

macfish,
Of the 2 that you've mentioned, I'd go with the Shield. It would be easier to conceal and let's face it, if ANY handgun doesn't conceal well, you're not going to carry it. 

I recently purchased the new model 42 Glock, in .380 and carry it all the time, because it's easy to conceal. Glocks are awesome weapons, but don't fit my hand, so I don't shoot them well. They're "high wristed" so I tend to shoot everything low. However, the 42 doesn't have the typical grip angle of other Glocks.

Any "combat" style weapon must fit YOUR hand, as eye/hand coordination works best with a point/shoot weapon, under those circumstances. I highly recommend going to an indoor range, renting several weapons, purchasing the ammo and spending the time. Buyer's remorse is a bad thing on a $500+ purchase. The range time will be money well spent.

Good luck, Bowhunter57


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Of the two --- New stock M&P Shield.

For me --- Five for sure -- S&W 642 Airweight.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

macfish said:


> m&p shield 9mm, or xds 9mm?


Whichever fits and feels the best.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Of the two I would get the shield, friend of mine just got one and he says it was dead on right from the box.


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

1. XDsc (sub compact) 9mm
2. XDs 9mm
3. Sig P238 (.380acp)


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sig 226 MK25 9mm


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

